# SFX-Archive



## Arndtinho (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich erstelle ein Batchdatei, welche mir bestimmte Dateien in ein selbstextrahierendes Archiv komprimiert ( mit WinRAR ). Wie und wo kann ich das Verzeichnis angeben, in welches die 'Installation' ausgeführt werden soll?
Das ist der Code, den ich bisher habe:

```
c:\winrar\rar a -sfx -m5 TestPack test.jpg
```
Dies erstellt mir ein Archiv 'TestPack.exe' mit dem Inhalt 'test.jpg' und zwar dort, wo sich das Bild befindet 'd:\test'. Wenn ich jetzt die exe starte soll das Zielverzeichnis ( 'd:\test2' ) immer gleich angegeben werden, ohne das ich es erst eingeben muss.
Wie löst man dies?

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Arndtinho (30. November 2004)

So, habe es hinbekommen:

```
rar a -sfx -m5 -zTest.diz Test @save.lst
```
In der Datei Test.diz steht folgendes:

```
Path=C:\Test
SavePath
```
das -z bewirkt, dass der Inhalt der *.diz Datei gelesen und interpretiert wird.
In der Datei save.lst sind alle die Dateien gelistet, welche dem Archiv hinzugefügt werden sollen.

Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------

